

Finding the right Node.JS Web Socket implementation - denizozger
https://medium.com/p/b63bfca0539

======
whoru007
You are missing SockJS one of most prominent library which I personally feel
far better and actively developed.

[https://github.com/sockjs/sockjs-node](https://github.com/sockjs/sockjs-node)

